# Malen wie mit Wasserfarbe



## Banane (22. Oktober 2007)

Moinsen,

ich habe mir jetzt ein Grafiktablet besorgt (ausgeliehen) und spiele gerade so ein wenig rum mit Photoshop CS 2 und frage mich ob es soetwas gibt wie Wasserfarben.
Mein Ziel ist es wenn man öfter über eine Stelle malt wird diese Stelle dunkler (ohne das man den stift neu ansetzen muss) oder wenn man mit Gelb über einen Blauen Strich fährt das dieser Grün wird ist so etwas möglich ?

Das er je nach Druck die stärke ändert gefällt mir nicht wirklich und ist auch nicht das was ich gerne haben möchte.

Danke schonmal im vorraus, die suche hat mir leider keine antwort gebracht 

mfg


----------



## Michael Aringer (23. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

die Stärkenänderung kann man in Photoshop bei den Pinseleigenschaften auch abschalten.

Was das Malen mit Aquarell betrifft, so kann ich da Corel Painter empfehlen. Wenn es weniger realistisch sein kann dann könnte dieser Link vielleicht weiterhelfen.

Servus, Michael


----------



## BSE Royal (23. Oktober 2007)

Was das "öfter über eine Stelle malen betrifft:

Aktiviere in den Pinseloptionen das Airbrushsymbol und stelle den Wert für "Fluss" wie gewünscht ein. Je höher der Wert, desto schneller flieeßt die Farbe bis zum Maximalauftrag.

lg, Philip


----------

